# how strong is the packing instinct in LGDs



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

by breed, which LGDs tend to stick tight to the other dogs & which tend to wander off on their own more?


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I am not certain you can even narrow this down by breed, or if it is a individual trait or aspect of each dog. I know about the time I think a breed shares a lot of traits or I can speak in generalizations, I get the 'rogue' pup or dog who does not fit the breed's general traits.

I run a large number of breeds in a huge pack here. I have seen them change off and work in teams and in tandem and they back each other up while some rest, others work, etc. I have a SM who is rather into her own 'world' then I have others who stick together. I have Pyrs that will wander and Pyrs that will stick close.

I would venture a guess too that this has to do how they are raised, if they come up in a pack or not. But even then, you'll have deviations, I think, I know I do. I know it helps for them to be pack raised because they come up learning how to exist in one and work with other dogs. Well I too would like to hear other's input on this.


----------

